# Fare il tampone



## Aliph

Come si traduce in francese “fare il tampone”? Mi riferisco all’esame per accertare un’infezione al Covid-19.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo te?


----------



## Aliph

Sûrement pas « faire un tampon »  
Se soumettre à un test... Mais l’expression italienne est presque devenue idiomatique, pour l’instant je ne connais pas d’équivalent en français.
Quelqu’un a une idée ?


----------



## Fooler

Stando alla rete non esiste ma viene tradotto con _faire un test_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé en ligne les expressions suivantes:
_faire un test diagnostic
se faire tester au coronavirus_
Pour l'instant, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un équivalent français de l'expression idiomatique italienne...


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Oui, je pense que l'on peut dire :
*"faire un test diagnostic (du coronavirus)"*
et dans la pratique, le commun des mortels comme moi dira plutôt
*"se faire dépister"* (qui peut s'utiliser pour d'autres maladies mais dans le contexte, on comprend)
Coronavirus: comment se faire dépister?
Coronavirus : se faire dépister près de chez soi, pas si simple


----------



## Aliph

Grazie per queste proposte. Vedremo se col tempo e la propagazione del virus i francofoni adotteranno un modo di dire meno formale.

Je viens de lire un article sur les termes médicaux adoptés par le public suite à la pandémie. Je découvre «  faire un frottis nasal ».


----------



## DEHER

Bonjour,

Per "faire un frottis nasal", propongo : fare uno striscio nasale cosi' come "lo striscio vaginale o di sangue". Magari un biologo potrebbe dare informazioni...


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour Deher,

Merci pour l'intervention, cependant, la question originale portait sur la traduction de l'italien en français.
Personnellement, je dois bien avouer ne pas encore avoir entendu ou lu "faire un frottis nasal", même si les tests se font plus nombreux et courants.
Quatre mois plus tard (déjà !), on parle toujours seulement de "*se faire dépister*" et de "*prélèvement nasal /naso-pharyngé*" généralement (et pas d'expressions plus familières à ma connaissance).


----------



## DEHER

Bonjour DearPrudence,
Effectivement, la question portait sur la traduction de "tampone" en français.

Ma proposition pour le frottis nasal se voulait juste être une réponse à Aliph qui s'interrogeait sur le frottis nasal. Je pensais qu'il se posait la question de savoir comment le dire en italien.

Buona giornata.

D.


----------

